# Unexpected Performers on CD



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

Most serious recordings feature performers who are trained professional musicians. There are exceptions, though. One such is Deutsche Grammophon's recording of Bach multiple keyboard concerti; those for two and three instruments are played by Christoph Eschenbach (who also conducts) and other pianists. But joining them for the four-clavier concerto we hear-- Helmut Schmidt, the former Chancellor of Germany!

Other politicians have been musicians (Ehud Barak of Israel and Condoleeza Rice of the U.S. are both reputed to be excellent pianists for example), but I'm unaware of any similar recordings featuring them. Can you think of any other serious (that is, not amateur or joke) recordings of classical music performed by people who are renowned in some other, completely non-musical, field?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Well, Adolph Green, the late and great playwright, sang in Bernstein's great recording of his _Candide_, as Pangloss... it's a really famous example, but hey, it's another starting point.

Another surprise at this: he sang the role at the astonishing age of 75, after taking the role on an extensive concertante-style run through a series of LSO concerts. He makes several out-of-tune notes, but his acting is so monumentally great that one forgets all about it. He is perfect for his part.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Gilbert Kaplan, he's an accounting specialist (not so sure about his work, but is financial in some way) and a specialist in Mahler's 2nd. He is perhaps the most famous amateur in music, he pays to play the symphony arround the world and there is at least one reocrding.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

bdelykleon said:


> Gilbert Kaplan, he's an accounting specialist (not so sure about his work, but is financial in some way) and a specialist in Mahler's 2nd. He is perhaps the most famous amateur in music, he pays to play the symphony arround the world and there is at least one reocrding.


There are two, actually: one with the LSO, one with the VPO. There might be another, I don't know. Those are the two I know of. I have no inclination to listen to either.


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

There was a guy that it's said that he was a very good violinist and played Mozart sonatas with great delicacy. He left no recordings He died young. Not a nice fellow. His name was Reinhardt Heydrich.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

World Violist said:


> There are two, actually: one with the LSO, one with the VPO. There might be another, I don't know. Those are the two I know of. I have no inclination to listen to either.


Yeah, I only knew his recording with the Wiener. I never heard it, but I heard him live in São Paulo (not that I'm very excited about him, but I was in town), and it was an avarage performance overall, he knows very well the score (er, that is the ONLY music score he seems to know) but he's not a great conductor, has awkward gestures and doesn't seem to carry much the orchestra, and in a symphony so much depending so much on pianissimi and fortissimi, this is very bad.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

bdelykleon said:


> Yeah, I only knew his recording with the Wiener. I never heard it, but I heard him live in São Paulo (not that I'm very excited about him, but I was in town), and it was an avarage performance overall, he knows very well the score (er, that is the ONLY music score he seems to know) but he's not a great conductor, has awkward gestures and doesn't seem to carry much the orchestra, and in a symphony so much depending so much on pianissimi and fortissimi, this is very bad.


I saw him conduct it in Cincinnati; I often refer to it as a crash-course on how not to conduct Mahler. I was left totally cold, which should NEVER happen with any Mahler symphony, least of all this one. The end was just loud. I'll let your imagination fill in any blanks I've left--I don't want to recall anything more.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

I think this article from a member of the New York Philharmonic about playing under Mr. Kaplan might be interesting.

http://davidfinlayson.typepad.com/fin_notes/2008/12/some-words-about-gilbert-kaplan.html


----------

